# Alternatives to MS Office



## officerripley (Oct 27, 2022)

Okay, so I've got an ancient (2003!) version of MS Office on both computers and have heard that having an app that old can cause security probs. So after a quick look at how much an even just slightly newer version of MS Office costs these days (and for just one device, yowzer!  ), I started thinking about alternatives. Here are 2 I've heard good things about: https://openoffice.en.softonic.com/...MIysHLloWB-wIV0Q2tBh120QsMEAAYASAAEgI1IPD_BwE. And: https://libreoffice.en.softonic.com/. 

Anybody else use either of these alternatives or know of one maybe better? I only need to do new word processing documents, read and edit old MS Word documents, and maybe do a new spreadsheet once in a while. Oh, and I'd love it if whatever word proc. program I get will let me add fonts to it from sites like fontspace.com, etc. I messaged fontspace.com & asked them but haven't heard back yet. I also posted that question on the page where Amazon sells the CD for OpenOffice but never got an answer.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Okay, so I've got an ancient (2003!) version of MS Office on both computers and have heard that having an app that old can cause security probs. So after a quick look at how much MS Office costs these days (and for just one device, yowzer!  ), I started thinking about alternatives. Here's one I've heard good things about:


Did you forget to add the link??


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 27, 2022)

You might try one or some of these alternatives


----------



## Nathan (Oct 27, 2022)

Libreoffice, a 'fork' from OpenOffice: https://www.libreoffice.org/discover/libreoffice/

Fully functional, no need for Microsoft and their endless _strings attached_.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 27, 2022)

Some years ago, when I was an editor, I tried Open Office. For the work I was doing, it was NOT an adequate alternative to MS Word. 

It might be better now. 

If you're just doing things for yourself (not exchanging documents with others for revisions and comments), it's probably fine.

Don't know about importing fonts.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 27, 2022)

Great info, all, thanks! Including some other things I've read, looks like LibreOffice might be the best. I wonder, though: when it says that it's compatible with MS Word, does that mean I'll be able to install Libre on my machine, uninstall MS Word, but still be able to read *and edit* old MS Word documents (including one MS Word doc that's 55 pages long & growing)?


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 27, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Libreoffice, a 'fork' from OpenOffice: https://www.libreoffice.org/discover/libreoffice/
> 
> Fully functional, no need for Microsoft and their endless _strings attached_.


That's what I have, too.  
I was required to have MS Word years ago, didn't like it.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Great info, all, thanks! Including some other things I've read, looks like LibreOffice might be the best. I wonder, though: when it says that it's compatible with MS Word, does that mean I'll be able to install Libre on my machine, uninstall MS Word, but still be able to read *and edit* old MS Word documents?


Yes, you should be able to.


----------



## Chet (Oct 27, 2022)

For what little I do, I use Google Docs and Sheets.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 27, 2022)

@Chet, Google Docs and Sheets!  Very handy, I use Docs daily, can create or edit a doc on my desktop then use it on my cell phone or any other computer.   Another useful Google app is Google's Keep . It may seem _involved,_ but a lot of times when I want to send a lengthy text, or a web link I'll type(copy&paste) into a Keep note, then from my phone access my Keep note and copy/paste into a text message.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Libreoffice, a 'fork' from OpenOffice: https://www.libreoffice.org/discover/libreoffice/
> 
> Fully functional, no need for Microsoft and their endless _strings attached_.




That is what I use. I have Windows 10. It works fine.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 27, 2022)

I use Libreoffice also. It is all I need.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 27, 2022)

I pay Microsoft 10 bucks a month to rent it. Might be some minimum Windows version requirement.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 27, 2022)

I am griped that everyone is going to this subscription model. I wanted to update my Adobe suite that I paid $300 for, and they are going to subscription also. 
BTW, I have MS office 2007 that I paid $99 for, and it is running on Windows 10.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 27, 2022)

Ok, I went ahead and installed LibreOffice on both computers and I already love it! It handles my old 55-page Word doc (a journal) just fine and I was easily able to add a font from fontspace.com. What a great program, easy to both install and use, so far. Thanks again, you all, for the help; I have gotten so much good techie advice here on SF; this site rocks!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Oct 28, 2022)

I currently have MS Office 2013 and will keep it.  Nothing wrong with MS 2007 other than MS no longer supports it.  I need to do more research on LibreOffice.  I went to the link and briefly looked around not spending a whole lot of time on it.  After you've used it awhile, let us know what you think of it?


----------



## officerripley (Oct 28, 2022)

shedevil7953 said:


> I currently have MS Office 2013 and will keep it.  Nothing wrong with MS 2007 other than MS no longer supports it.  I need to do more research on LibreOffice.  I went to the link and briefly looked around not spending a whole lot of time on it.  After you've used it awhile, let us know what you think of it?


Sure will. I'm liking it so far. It's amazing how much you can do with it: not only word processing and spreadsheets but 4 other programs which I haven't even figured out yet what they do, lol, and it's totally free, amazing.


----------



## ArnoldC (Oct 28, 2022)

Chet said:


> For what little I do, I use Google Docs and Sheets.


I have a Google Chromebook for use about the house away from the desktop.  Think I'll check those out, _Chet_.  Been thinking about cutting over completely.  MS is an annually recurring expense that is becoming quite pricy.  I've seen links to convert my desktop over to Chromebook OS.  Really don't do a lot of word processing anymore.  Mostly just surf for entertainment and info.  Thanks.  _Arnold_


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2022)

I find OpenOffice more that adequate for my needs.  I found LibraOffice a bit 'heavyweight'.  Just depends what you use it for.


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2022)

I used to use WPS Office, it was the first alternative to MS Office,
built on the MS Frame and it was very good, I don't do business
now, so I don't need any office software, any more.

Mike.


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

I use Open Office it's free and does everything I need.


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 29, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Okay, so I've got an ancient (2003!) version of MS Office on both computers and have heard that having an app that old can cause security probs. So after a quick look at how much an even just slightly newer version of MS Office costs these days (and for just one device, yowzer!  ), I started thinking about alternatives. Here are 2 I've heard good things about: https://openoffice.en.softonic.com/...MIysHLloWB-wIV0Q2tBh120QsMEAAYASAAEgI1IPD_BwE. And: https://libreoffice.en.softonic.com/.
> 
> Anybody else use either of these alternatives or know of one maybe better? I only need to do new word processing documents, read and edit old MS Word documents, and maybe do a new spreadsheet once in a while. Oh, and I'd love it if whatever word proc. program I get will let me add fonts to it from sites like fontspace.com, etc. I messaged fontspace.com & asked them but haven't heard back yet. I also posted that question on the page where Amazon sells the CD for OpenOffice but never got an answer.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I have used OpenOffice for years and never had any problems.


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2022)

Ashampoo are offering Office 8 at 86% off in their Halloween Sale,
plus other top sellers.
https://www.ashampoo.com/en-gb/campaigns/halloween

I use several of their programmes and find them to be every good
and easy to use.

Mike.


----------

